

This AI tells you if your website is too cluttered - fab1an
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-05/02/eyequant-clarity-index

======
plookie
Designers are going to be the next victims of the insatiable rise of AI. WOW.

------
tiquorsj
Sounds neat. Looks pretty cool. Trial is 3 tests? Is there so little long term
value they won't let you play with it for a couple of days unlimited?

